# Face on my barn



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

This is our weather beaten barn. The paint is flaking off in a very eerie manner. My sister pointed this out to me.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

If you pretend like it's Jesus, you might be able to charge admission...though it kinda looks more like Zack Galifanakis whatever his name is


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is a really clear face haha


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yes! charge admission to see the face of Jesus, all profets go to your haunt. lol.

http://ghostvigil.com/modules/articles/article.php?id=13

theres an interesing page on this sort of phenominon.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

On the panel 4th from the left is a lil happy ghost face...


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol , don't know about Jesus but I see horns on this guy, and yes a happy face on the left


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Its not the Nazarene....he only shows up on food items....like toast


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow yeah. I see two faces.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

And I see a larger skull face on the right side... Partially blotched out... but it's there.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool!! 
(in my creepy Sixth Sense kid voice) "I see barn people"

The paint on my kitchen cabinets peeled off in the shape of a duck, but that's not as cool as creepy faces...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Helter skelter!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never could do that "magic eye"...still can't

Somebody draw it in for me......


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Something like this:









OK I'm a wee bit in my cups but ppls is beatin my ass u know


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I saw a partial reaper/skull too.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Aw man -- now that you did that, I see a much bigger skull to the right of it - the right eye (our left) is touching the red on your image. Do you see it?


----------

